# Mystery Bike, not Iver?



## Alpnbiker (Sep 25, 2013)

Posted this in the Iver Johnson thread but it may be more appropriate here since it is an antique. There is no headbadge or other identifying marks. But the 1906 catalog makes me think this was made before 1903 assuming it is an Iver. Serial number is 98302. Any estimate on value? How would I go about restoring it?

Thanks!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 25, 2013)

What model hubs do you have?
Very nice Iver!
Where did you find the serial numbers?


----------



## Alpnbiker (Sep 25, 2013)

New Departure front hub. No markings on rear. Serial number is on bottom bracket tube. There are no holes from a headtube badge nor any sign of a decal but the pin-striping is nice. 

Rims by E J Loebell, Alma Mich (?), rear is pretty good but varnish on front is all mottled. Looks like made for sew-ups, not clincher.


----------



## Wcben (Sep 25, 2013)

With the rims being Lobdells from Alma, they are 1926+.... Prior to that, they were made in Onaway MI....


----------



## Iverider (Sep 25, 2013)

I really like this bike, but there's a lot suggesting that it's NOT an Iver Johnson. True it has an Iver chainring and the pedals would be right for a early 20th Century bike, but the one piece crank isn't something that Iver used. The rear dropouts would also be forged pieces with a fine-threaded tensioning screw with a square head and hexagonal lock nut.

The absence of screw holes for the headbadge also suggests that It is not an Iver. I love the handlebars! It's a nice bike!


----------



## Alpnbiker (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are some more photos. This bike belonged to a good friend who was a major bike and ski fanatic. Remember discussing it ages ago and I bought him that 1906 Iver Johnson catalog on Ebay. Hadn't really done anything other than move it out of a storage unit. 

I made another discovery as I was taking these pics. The wheels are perfectly true. I can rotate the crank with one finger and spin the rear wheel effortlessly. The front wheel spins for at least five minutes with a good push.

If not an Iver, who made it and when? Does this Swift saddle belong with the bike or is there a better option? What tires are appropriate? What else would you do to this bike? Any ideas on value as is?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 25, 2013)

The fork doesn't look like an Iver Johnson at all, and every one I've seen had a headbadge and Iver Johnson's two piece crank. Is the rear hub a fixie?  The number of bike manufacturers in the US went from something like 150 to 7 between 1900 and 1910, so there are a lot of mysteries.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 26, 2013)

*Mystery Bike*

I originally thought this was an Iver, I wanted it to be an Iver, the chainring made me believe it was an Iver, but I have to agree with Krautwaggen, the rear dropouts are definitely not Iver.  However, it is absolutely one great bike............................................ even if its not an Iver.


----------



## Alpnbiker (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, it is a fixie.

According to the 1906 IJ catalog, the two-piece "hanger" (crank and bottom bracket) was introduced 3 years earlier. That and the serial number suggested it might pre-date 1903. But apparently not.


----------



## filmonger (Sep 26, 2013)

*RE: Rear Drop outs*

Kind of a puzzle - I too wanted it to be an Iver..... Ummm Drop outs do look questionable. Here are some pictures 1910, 1914 and a 1920 Iver track model with drop outs all similar. You decide - Bill Smith of the wheelman would be the best person to ask.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 26, 2013)

This appears to be a Chater Lea bottom bracket set.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 26, 2013)

Phil Wood makes Chater Lea bottom bracket cups.

http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=BMRCS


----------



## gwad1970 (Sep 26, 2013)

Having a love affair with those bars! I cannot find a pair to save my life!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 26, 2013)

No idea what it is, but I love it! Awesome bike!


----------

